# thinking of getting my decks out the loft



## craigeh123

IM short of a hobby and luckily looking at discogs the type of music in into (oldskool hardcore 91-96 ) has come down in price a little . I still have my decks mixer and stereo for monitoring in the loft , in planning on doing out my garage anyway so im really thinking of getting back into it . Im quite stressed at the moment and i used to find i could get lost in music and mixing . 

Time to dig them out i think !


----------



## dillinja999

do it! i aint been on mine for about 6 months now


----------



## R7KY D

do it !!!!!


----------



## craigeh123

I told the Mrs who immediately rolled her eyes lol . I haven't been on them in over 5 years


----------



## GarveyVW

Get those wheels of steel in motion!!


----------



## ESS

LOL, good memories, go 4 it dude
E


----------



## riggsy

Defo do it, i really regret selling my 1210s when I left Oz, must have had 1500 - 2000 jungle/drum n bass, happy hardcore records...


----------



## Andyg_TSi

fecking do it man, a mate of mine has his decks set up in his loft, has loads of classics on vinyl. regularly buys off discogs


----------



## craigeh123

Its happening , just got to sort my garage out as I've just bought a multigym and i have a spare tv that can go in there to . Should be a good little project as i need to clear the garage , put up a ceiling , paint floor etc etc and make it a bit more secure


----------



## craigeh123

And ill be on discogs allready started a wanted list , if anyone has any 92 to 96 hardcore let me know via pm


----------



## Bustanut

Still got mine set up In the loft. Every time I go up there I spin some tunes. I need to get them down and put them in the spare room where it's a bit warmer. I can play tunes for hours, throw in a bit of scratching as well and I'm happy as a pig in ****.


----------



## craigeh123

Cant get the hang of scratching wish i could !


----------



## craigeh123

Well the garage is still.a **** tip.but i managed to make a space and set them up . All still working fine , i even managed to pull off some mixing without it sounding to much of a mess lol


----------



## R7KY D

craigeh123 said:


> Cant get the hang of scratching wish i could !


I'd love to come and have a go on them , If I can still do it :lol:


----------



## craigeh123

If your ever heading towards Sittingbourne. In Kent give me a shout and come have a spin &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## zsdom

I love every 6 months or so digging out the 1200s and just playing so many memories will be bought back

Cant recommend it enough!


----------



## craigeh123

got a e cash for christmas just picking what to buy on discogs ! its tough


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Do it craig, i've got mine set up. I sold most of my doubles, but if i dig any out you can have em


----------



## R0B

Do it, I now havent had a set for over 18 months after always having a set since 1991.

Keep thinking I will get a new set but something always comes up that id rather spend the money on,bloody car tuning lol

Still have most of my vinyl mind you, thats going nowhere and have a projekt turntable in the lounge so they still get played from time to time....not the same as mixing with them though.....get them down you know it makes sense mate


----------



## craigeh123

I did enjoy getting back on them , spent a bit of time researching how to set them up properly as i never used to bother ! 

Just trying to decide which tunes off my discogs list to buy first . My current vinyl collections a bit of a jumble of years so im going to concentrate on my favourite which is 94-96 hardcore for the moment . 

I may in the future get a digital vinyl system to so i can mix other styles without having the vinyl , but i want the vinyls for 94 to 96 hardcore


----------



## Gary_LB

I was late to switch from vinyl to CDJs but once I did I never looked back. The switch was kind of forced on me as clubs stopped maintaining their turntables and I had some embarrassing moments in clubs being the only person still using vinyl. Once I switched though I never looked back and switching to CD then MP3 saves so much space!

If I was to get into it again now I'd buy a Pioneer controller.

Send me your discogs list and I'll see what I have as I still have a few bits knocking around but most of the saught-after tracks sold through discogs.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

That's the trouble a lot of clubs ain't got turntables no more. Not too bad on radio. For me though i don't mind mixing digital but imo it's not proper djing , nothing like mixing with two 1200s and a mixer.
More skill involved than just matching numbers.
Which anyone can do at the end of the day.


----------



## Gary_LB

DJ X-Ray said:


> That's the trouble a lot of clubs ain't got turntables no more. Not too bad on radio. For me though i don't mind mixing digital but imo it's not proper djing , nothing like mixing with two 1200s and a mixer.
> More skill involved than just matching numbers.
> Which anyone can do at the end of the day.


There is more skill involved if all a DJ is doing is beat matching 2 tracks togther but thats lazy anyway.

DJing has changed and digital mixing has allowed certain djs to be far more creative, include new samples, loops, mix a greater number of and varied tracks into a set and that takes just as much skill to get right. Granted its now more about preparation before the set but there are some DJs doing very impressive sets that would never have been possible with vinyl only

Where the 'art' of DJing gets lost a little is with the Commercial rise of 'superstar' DJs who are in essence producers that are playing their own tracks back to back. You cant knock them as they draw large crowds and make a fortune but its not DJing so much as performing their material.

For me this is where the lines get blurred


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Gary_LB said:


> There is more skill involved if all a DJ is doing is beat matching 2 tracks togther but thats lazy anyway.
> 
> DJing has changed and digital mixing has allowed certain djs to be far more creative, include new samples, loops, mix a greater number of and varied tracks into a set and that takes just as much skill to get right. Granted its now more about preparation before the set but there are some DJs doing very impressive sets that would never have been possible with vinyl only
> 
> Where the 'art' of DJing gets lost a little is with the Commercial rise of 'superstar' DJs who are in essence producers that are playing their own tracks back to back. You cant knock them as they draw large crowds and make a fortune but its not DJing so much as performing their material.
> 
> For me this is where the lines get blurred


It's the other way around. Digital's 'lazy' as you put it.
Who can't push a few buttons ? It's mixing by numbers..
Plus it depends on your skill level, some of us can mix on 4 turntables and some wouldn't know where to start
Again, I'll mix on anything and use whatever's there
But you can't and will never beat the sound of vinyl.
I know, some have been brought up on the sound of compression and lack of a proper b.line, but given the choice vinyl everytime for me.
I suppose it depends how long you've been in the game


----------



## Gary_LB

DJ X-Ray said:


> It's the other way around. Digital's 'lazy' as you put it.
> Who can't push a few buttons ? It's mixing by numbers..
> Plus it depends on your skill level, some of us can mix on 4 turntables and some wouldn't know where to start
> Again, I'll mix on anything and use whatever's there
> But you can't and will never beat the sound of vinyl.
> I know, some have been brought up on the sound of compression and lack of a proper b.line, but given the choice vinyl everytime for me.
> I suppose it depends how long you've been in the game


Mixing by numbers yes but there are plenty of other options available there are more than just 2 buttons on a mixer whether using vinyl or otherwise.

I was (and still am to some degree) a vinyl purist however i do see the benefits of digital mixing also. Digital music is not always compressed either but i do take your point that most people dont care any more and that is a pet hate of mine also.

There are good/bad/lazy DJs in every genre both vinyl and digital and always will be. How long you have been in the game shouldnt matter, there are some young guys doing great things out there and some old boys still riding off the back of a name they made for themselves 20 years ago doing little for their respective scenes. The opposite is true also obviously!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

What i meant was some have been strictly brought up on the mp3 sound, so don't really know the difference between analogue and digital.
But yeah i agree, there's some good djs out there who haven't used vinyl in there lives who i still rate. because they're good selectors.
Don't get me wrong i like technology, when used properly it's fine.
I'm not saying i just use a mixer with a crossfader and two lines, my personal mixer at the moment is a pioneer djm800 which has got plenty of onboard effects. 
It's just a few sets i've heard lately sound a bit artificial if you know what i mean..
Bit like kiss fm


----------



## craigeh123

Cheers peeps ill try and get my wantslist up.


----------



## craigeh123

And if i go digital itll be vinyl timecodes &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Gary_LB

DJ X-Ray said:


> What i meant was some have been strictly brought up on the mp3 sound, so don't really know the difference between analogue and digital.
> But yeah i agree, there's some good djs out there who haven't used vinyl in there lives who i still rate. because they're good selectors.
> Don't get me wrong i like technology, when used properly it's fine.
> I'm not saying i just use a mixer with a crossfader and two lines, my personal mixer at the moment is a pioneer djm800 which has got plenty of onboard effects.
> It's just a few sets i've heard lately sound a bit artificial if you know what i mean..
> Bit like kiss fm


I wasnt refering the 'cross fader & 2 lines' comment at you as I can tell from your posts you are more involved than that. It was a general comment from what I have seen from other DJs. The DJM800 is a great mixer, a nice ballance between a few effects and not going too far. I completely get your comment about some sets sounding artificial i guess there is a fine balance.

Dont get me started on Kiss FM. I hear their 'oldskool' sections in the gym some times which include music released 10 years after what i would term oldskool so just makes me feel old!

Sorry to hijack your thread OP!


----------



## Gary_LB

craigeh123 said:


> And if i go digital itll be vinyl timecodes &#55357;&#56842;


Sorry to hijack your thread!

I tried using coded vinyl at a radio station i used to play at and couldnt get on with it. It was in the early days of the tech so things may have changed but i found it a little sluggish and it was a pain finding/selecting tracks although that may be down to it being studio equipment rather than my own.


----------



## craigeh123

Don't worry about hijacking its turned it into an interesting chat really . Do you know what setup it was ?


----------



## craigeh123

And what station where you on ?


----------



## Gary_LB

Did a bit on Eruption however then switched to internet and played on Remaniss, History of Hardcore and a few internet stations as i wanted to get away from pirates


----------



## Gary_LB

craigeh123 said:


> Don't worry about hijacking its turned it into an interesting chat really . Do you know what setup it was ?


Yeah i think it was serato off the top of my head. I've still got the 2 coded vinyls knocking around somewhere so I'll dig them out and check!


----------



## craigeh123

I always wanted to do pirate radio , but looks like a mission with some pretty nasty people involved in places . Seratos meant to be one of the best so if its not then i cant see the cheaper ones being any better


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Gary_LB said:


> I wasnt refering the 'cross fader & 2 lines' comment at you as I can tell from your posts you are more involved than that. It was a general comment from what I have seen from other DJs. The DJM800 is a great mixer, a nice ballance between a few effects and not going too far. I completely get your comment about some sets sounding artificial i guess there is a fine balance.
> 
> Dont get me started on Kiss FM. I hear their 'oldskool' sections in the gym some times which include music released 10 years after what i would term oldskool so just makes me feel old!
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread OP!


No i know what you're saying mate, i didn't take it like that:thumb: yeah Kiss FM what a joke that is, their idea of oldskool makes me laugh and when they use the term :" tunes kiss made famous ", did they f.


----------



## craigeh123

Kiss is **** !


----------

